# Vehicle Importation



## robc

Perhaps one of you kind people can help me. The memsahib and I are replacing our right hand drive cars for two left hand drive cars in preparation for our moving over next year.

I am aware of the criteria for timescale and the need to show ownership, however one small thing which has popped up which I hope can be clarified on here.

Mrs C has purchased a car originally bought, registered and used in France. Now imported to UK and registered to UK plate and with a Certificate of Conformity........so all should be well.

I have bought a car originally manufactured in Europe and shipped to the US. Subsequently imported in to the UK and with a UK V5C and UK registration, undertook a SVA Test (no certificate ). so my question is thus..............Is quoting the SVA Number going to be enough at the time of importing in to Portugal, do I need a copy SVA certificate or do I need a Letter of Origin from the manufacturer (available for a wholly unreasonable £65) Or maybe all three?

Your help is appreciated


Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Certificate of conformity is a must. You can order one online from eurococ. If the origin of the car is French it may be worth your while to order on also in Portuguse which they will also supply. But of course at an extra cost!


----------



## canoeman

You have to supply* copies* of all documents (possibly translated) not numbers, all of required documentation has to be the original document or an official copy, a lot might depend on official but with the Portuguese love of paper I would not take the chance, this is the official wording of documents required 

*Certificate of Compliance, model 9 of the Institute for Mobility and Land Transport, and technical inspection form (model 112).*

I'm not certain that they would accept a SVA test, so I would check carefully, preferably before you completed purchase.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Certificate of conformity is a must. You can order one online from eurococ. If the origin of the car is French it may be worth your while to order on also in Portuguse which they will also supply. But of course at an extra cost!


Thanks Siobhan,
I have the COC for the Lexus, issued by Toyota Motor Europe, so no issue there I think. I have ordered, or are attempting to order a PT Language copy just to make certain. Will report back in due course.

Thanks for the help.

Rob


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> You have to supply* copies* of all documents (possibly translated) not numbers, all of required documentation has to be the original document or an official copy, a lot might depend on official but with the Portuguese love of paper I would not take the chance, this is the official wording of documents required
> 
> *Certificate of Compliance, model 9 of the Institute for Mobility and Land Transport, and technical inspection form (model 112).*
> 
> I'm not certain that they would accept a SVA test, so I would check carefully, preferably before you completed purchase.


Hi Canoeman,

Thanks for the help but may I just dig a little deeper in to your knowledge pit as I am still a bit confused.

Regarding my Car, lets call it a Porsche for ease of identification.
The Car was manufactured in Germany and originally exported to USA.
If I apply for a certificate of conformity from Porsche (£95) this will just indicate that it conforms to the US Regulations for importation to the US.

A US COC is not quite going to carry the day in Portugal I think.

The Porsche website...........link here

Certificate of Authenticity - Porsche Service | Porsche

explains the various categories and it appears that in this instance a Letter of Origin would be issued due to the above.

Given that the Car has a UK V5C, undertaken a SVA Test and is accompanied by a letter of Origin I am struggling to see how I can get a EU COC.

Is there somewhere you know of where I can view the list of documents suitable and/or needed? 

Thanks for your ongoing help.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

The quote I posted is the official version of Document reguired, there are exceptions as for example Classic cars or for car produced prior to CoC in which case documents can be obtained from owners clubs, but I don't think these are options available to you, unless car is pre 96 or a classic.

In your situation I would either consult DGAIEC directly or a good agent for your area Silvers or Siobhan should be able to advise and present documents and get their opinion. I would check first whether a USA CoC would be accepted,

then if not ask Porsche if they do have a EU CoC for your model as site gives it as an option.

I don't think the Porsche Cert of Authenticity will help as it is not the Cert of Conformity which is totally different.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> The quote I posted is the official version of Document reguired, there are exceptions as for example Classic cars or for car produced prior to CoC in which case documents can be obtained from owners clubs, but I don't think these are options available to you, unless car is pre 96 or a classic.
> 
> In your situation I would either consult DGAIEC directly or a good agent for your area Silvers or Siobhan should be able to advise and present documents and get their opinion. I would check first whether a USA CoC would be accepted,
> 
> then if not ask Porsche if they do have a EU CoC for your model as site gives it as an option.
> 
> I don't think the Porsche Cert of Authenticity will help as it is not the Cert of Conformity which is totally different.


Thanks Canoe

It is neither pre 96 nor a classic so that is that idea squashed.

I will talk with siobhan or silvers and see if I can get in touch with someone.

Rob


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Certificate of conformity is a must. You can order one online from eurococ. If the origin of the car is French it may be worth your while to order on also in Portuguse which they will also supply. But of course at an extra cost!



Hi Siobhan

An update to your previous response.

1. I have a COC for the Lexus, cannot get one in Portuguese, apparently they are all in English or French only as the Car was designated for the French Market.

2. Regarding the Porsche, since it comes from the US it is not possible to order one from eurococ as it is not a country that is covered.

So back to square 1 on the Porker :frusty:

I sense several days in front of the computer coming on. 

Thanks for your help

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> An update to your previous response.
> 
> 1. I have a COC for the Lexus, cannot get one in Portuguese, apparently they are all in English or French only as the Car was designated for the French Market.
> 
> 2. Regarding the Porsche, since it comes from the US it is not possible to order one from eurococ as it is not a country that is covered.
> 
> So back to square 1 on the Porker :frusty:
> 
> I sense several days in front of the computer coming on.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Rob



When are you due out?. There is a brilliant woman in Caldas who can more than likely answer all your questions.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Also a lovely couple in Marinha Grande who helped my sister and husband by doing all the paperwork for a very reasonable fee.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> When are you due out?. There is a brilliant woman in Caldas who can more than likely answer all your questions.


Hi Siobhan

Our next trip is scheduled for November, will be moving permanently in say middle next year or so (sorry to sound vague but we have a few parental health issues to resolve as well as the Decree Law 249 to conclude, plus the house to be finished, plus the landscaping plus the Dogs....................phew  quite a way top go sadly.)

Maybe we could organise something in advance? Your opinions would be great.
Thanks

Rob


----------



## robc

Maggy Crawford said:


> Also a lovely couple in Marinha Grande who helped my sister and husband by doing all the paperwork for a very reasonable fee.


Hi Maggy

Thanks for the information, if acceptable to you, I will archive this and may come back to you for the contact info in the future.

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford

No problem.


----------



## canoeman

Maybe e-mail car documents to her for opion


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Maybe e-mail car documents to her for opion


Thanks Canoe, that was my thinking.
If I need to get additional papers I think it would be much easier here than in PT.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

If you want process to go smoothly you need everything exactly right, I think the hurdle you have is because it's been imported from USA then registered in UK they might well require a/the EU CoC.
We have a very helpful Customs official but it's not Caldas area, but if you have no joy I could ask him, but different areas different interpretation of rules.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> If you want process to go smoothly you need everything exactly right, I think the hurdle you have is because it's been imported from USA then registered in UK they might well require a/the EU CoC.
> We have a very helpful Customs official but it's not Caldas area, but if you have no joy I could ask him, but different areas different interpretation of rules.


Thanks Canoe for the offer of help, I may well need/want to take you up on the offer.

A quick rant now........The reality often does not fit with the paperwork, if one thinks logically, the Car was manufactured in Germany, part of the EU. Shipped outside the EU, then brought back in to another part of the EU whereupon it had to undergo testing to ensure compliance with EU Legislation. That should be enough, it is in the UK. Rant over.......................there that feels better


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> Our next trip is scheduled for November, will be moving permanently in say middle next year or so (sorry to sound vague but we have a few parental health issues to resolve as well as the Decree Law 249 to conclude, plus the house to be finished, plus the landscaping plus the Dogs....................phew  quite a way top go sadly.)
> 
> Maybe we could organise something in advance? Your opinions would be great.
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


When you get here I can tak eyou to see this lady in Caldas. She will be the one nearest to you and will ahve all the information at her finger tips.
I am due to see her in the next few days. Will see if I can get any information from her or at least an email. She is the cheapest & quickest I know of in the area for getting matriculation done


----------



## canoeman

If you where importing from USA you'd have no problem, but then you'd have to pay ISV.

I'd agree it's had a SVA done for UK, and it is now a legal UK vehicle that complies with EU standards, but and this is the big but as the SVA isn't a CoC would Customs here accept it? 

In my experience Customs very much follow the letter of law, I would get the paper copy of the SVA and e-mail to Siobhán's contact, get her advice and then panic if necassery 

SVA is available in Portugal, but again I believe that you *need documents* from Country of *import* (UK) not Portugal. The Portuguese MOT is part of matriculation process and not a substitute for CoC etc. 
Legalização


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> When you get here I can tak eyou to see this lady in Caldas. She will be the one nearest to you and will ahve all the information at her finger tips.
> I am due to see her in the next few days. Will see if I can get any information from her or at least an email. She is the cheapest & quickest I know of in the area for getting matriculation done


Hi Siobhan,

That would be great, if it is OK then I may do that in November. If I need to get additional documents as a result of meeting this Lady then I have a few months to get them.

I appreciate your help Siobhan.

Rob


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> If you where importing from USA you'd have no problem, but then you'd have to pay ISV.
> 
> I'd agree it's had a SVA done for UK, and it is now a legal UK vehicle that complies with EU standards, but and this is the big but as the SVA isn't a CoC would Customs here accept it?
> 
> In my experience Customs very much follow the letter of law, I would get the paper copy of the SVA and e-mail to Siobhán's contact, get her advice and then panic if necassery
> 
> SVA is available in Portugal, but again I believe that you *need documents* from Country of *import* (UK) not Portugal. The Portuguese MOT is part of matriculation process and not a substitute for CoC etc.
> Legalização


Canoe,

I agree, I am going to follow up the DVLA and see if I can get a papercopy of the SVA Certificate.

Dealing with the DVLA........................wish me luck :noidea:

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Hi Siobhan,
> 
> That would be great, if it is OK then I may do that in November. If I need to get additional documents as a result of meeting this Lady then I have a few months to get them.
> 
> I appreciate your help Siobhan.
> 
> Rob



Well that is what neighbours (well almost ) do!


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Well that is what neighbours (well almost ) do!


I know Siobhan but it is still very much appreciated.

Quick update.......2 hours in on the DVLA and still nothing. :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> I know Siobhan but it is still very much appreciated.
> 
> Quick update.......2 hours in on the DVLA and still nothing. :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Rob


OOOOOOOO do I know that feeling


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> OOOOOOOO do I know that feeling


A quick update.....................There is no update apart from I am going to try VOSA next week.

Wish me luck 

Rob


----------



## canoeman

It is VSOA responsible for SVA not DVLA, I had to trailer 3 times to Newcastle and once to Beverley when I needed SVA

VOSA corporate website

What is the Single Vehicle Approval scheme? : Directgov - Motoring

VOSA Single Vehicle Approval test stations (SVA) : Directgov - Directories


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> It is VSOA responsible for SVA not DVLA, I had to trailer 3 times to Newcastle and once to Beverley when I needed SVA
> 
> VOSA corporate website
> 
> What is the Single Vehicle Approval scheme? : Directgov - Motoring
> 
> VOSA Single Vehicle Approval test stations (SVA) : Directgov - Directories


Thanks Canoe

Just a bit tied up before weekend so will start next week and report back.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Contact Name:
Marta

Phone Number:
262836640 or 919763759

e-mail:
[email protected]


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Contact Name:
> Marta
> 
> Phone Number:
> 262836640 or 919763759
> 
> e-mail:
> [email protected]


Hi Siobhan

I owe you one.................many thanks

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> I owe you one.................many thanks
> 
> Rob


Beer vinho....I am not fussy


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Beer vinho....I am not fussy



Right Ho



Rob


----------



## Cyrile

Hi
I have been following this thread with interest.
I too will be re-locating to Portugal in 2012 but my query is slightly different.
I have 2 classic cars that I want to bring in. 1 is UK registered (lhd), manufactured in Italy, imported to Poland and then to UK.
The other is German manufactured for USA and then imported to Spain, now on Spanish historic plates.
Early on in the thread there was mention that classic cars were treated differently. How so?
I will be moving close to Sao Martinhoe do Porto.


----------



## travelling-man

Cyrile

I'm planning/hoping to import my classic car into Portugal (from RSA) and it appears easier than ordinary cars.

Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Portugal - AngloINFO Algarve (Portugal) 

importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal

Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.

Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas).

Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars 
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate

Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:

Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA)
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP 
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial)
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas)
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is less than 30 years old

Vehicles over 30 years old are classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and do not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations.

As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle.
Import duty

A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:

The vehicle is for private use only
The registered owner of the vehicle is imported from another EU country where they have been resident for at least 185 days
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least six months
DGV Certificate of Compliance Form Model 9 has been filled out and submitted to the DGV confirming the vehicle has undergone an inspection
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details and number and at least three years' original tax returns
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate

The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese).

Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos (Head Office)
At: Rua Duque de Saldanha 308, 4300-094 Porto
Tel: 225 377 699 / 225 362 128
Fax: 225 102 084


----------



## canoeman

The other thing to remember when it comes to importing free of ISV is that it is 1 car per owner, I believe that this would apply to classic cars as well, but you should check, if you don't intend to say import a _normal_ car in your wifes name, then possibly sell one of the cars to her.


----------



## travelling-man

I think I've got the import of my classic car here in RSA pretty much sussed out now but am held up because I can't get my permits sorted out due to a Govt strike but one thing I am struggling with is finding insurance for the car.

I understand classic car cover is usually cheaper but can't find anyone who offers cover for such cars and what little I can find is all in Portuguese which of course, I don't yet speak (let alone read! ) 

I wonder if anyone out there can offer suggestions please?

This Seguro Automóvel | Seguro Casa | Seguro de Vida | Seguro de Viagem | Liberty Seguros is the only site I can find but I don't understand a word of it. 

I can see this is going to have a funny side one day!


----------



## siobhanwf

Try Ibex Insurance.
However I do know that friends who imported a vintage Jaguar had difficulties getting insurance. They could only get 3 party in the end I thnk. Will call them later and see what I can find out


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks very much.... I've just emailed them.


----------



## Cyrile

You could give the museum in Caramulo a call. I am sure they will be able to help you. I spoke to them when I was there recently and found them very helpfull. The e-mail for the man in charge is -
[email protected]

and his English is perfect.


----------



## travelling-man

Cyrile

That appears to only be half an email address..... could I ask you to check it please?

Also, what classics do you have?


----------



## canoeman

Great motor museum and not that far from your rental

The Caramulo Museum, Serra do Caramulo, Portugal, classic cars and art sections


----------



## travelling-man

Oh but I can't tell you how much that has a smile on my face! - Now I know I'll fit in over there! 

We have something like 3 weeks of house viewing booked but I'll be sure to make a point of getting myself over there for a squiz just as soon as we have a free day! 

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

Make the free day(s) it puts all the viewings into perspective


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Make the free day(s) it puts all the viewings into perspective


I would second that.


----------



## Cyrile

Hi Traveling Man

The board would not allow me to write the complete address. Here is the rest-
museu-caramulo.
net

I have a 1968 MB 280SL (Pagoda) and a 1966 Fiat 1500c


----------



## travelling-man

Two great cars but I especially envy you the SL Pagoda and I have a hankering for one of the SLs myself.

Mine is a 1980 Jeep Cherokee with the 5.7 litre AMC 360 V8........ I love it to bits but my wife hates it with a vengence!


----------



## travelling-man

God in is heaven must love me, miracles really do happen and I must have done something right somewhere along the line because in just two days, I’ve gone from needing 6 export documents from various Government bodies to having ALL of them issued AND delivered into my clammy little mitt! 

Which means that I now have ALL the documents required to get the PT import permit for my Jeep and all the required paperwork to export it from RSA.

So, (God willing!) it looks like my baby is good to go! 

Can’t express how big a smile that puts on my boat race! :tu2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Good news. Well done you. Not long now to D-Day


----------



## travelling-man

Nope..... just 3 weeks from today and we'll be on our way...... I'll be sad to leave Africa in some ways and will misss my friends here but we're both looking forward to our new adventure as well.


----------



## travelling-man

I flew to Johannesburg to get the Portuguese import permit today which was the last thing that could have caused a problem..... I'm used to 'African effeciency levels' and was astounded to find myself in and out of the embassy in about 40 minutes.

Service, helpfulness and politeness couldn't have been better and they were delighted we were moving our home and businesses to their country.

Such an incredible difference when compared to getting anything at all done here in Africa!

I appreciate people say the Portuguese bureaucratic process is slow over there but if it's even 1% of the service I got today, it's a million times better than the South African equivalent! :clap2:


----------



## silvers

Just wait for your first trip to the conservatoria.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't believe it can be as bad as here. A few weeks ago, I had to queue up to get an application form for an application form for a police clearance certificate for the car and then it took me about 6 visits to the police inspection centre before they'd even issue the clearance and after all that, when they did finally issue the document, they didn't even look at the car at all. 

Firearms permits here are the same. It'll take half a dozen visits before they'll even look at the paperwork and then it'll be a 5 year wait for approval or refusal and it's not at all uncommon for an application to get lost 3 or 4 times so the process has to be started again..... and again.... and again! 

Guess I'll be able to compare effeciency levels soon!


----------



## canoeman

I don't find it slow, it's coming up against that official who doesn't understand or makes there own interpretation of rules.
As an example visited Financas with a friend last week who is returning to UK, all that was required was a change of address from Portugal to UK, retaining a property here till sold.

So despite a recent change in Tax Law saying it is NO longer a requirement for an EU citizen to have a Fiscal Representative and all offices being notified, the clerk refused point blank to change address without a Representative's name and address, refused to contact Lisbon and verify changes, stalemate. 

I had to phone Lisbon to have things explained and then deal with a very grumpy clerk who will no doubt be difficult every time I go in now, unfortunately this is repeated in many departments that we have to deal with either when we first move or subsequently.


----------



## travelling-man

Well I guess I have plenty of experience in dealing with less than well informed African civil servants etc and hopefully I'll be able to carry some of that over to the Portuguese ones! 

99% of the guys here are as thick as two short planks and as obstinate as mules!


----------



## robc

travelling-man said:


> Well I guess I have plenty of experience in dealing with less than well informed African civil servants etc and hopefully I'll be able to carry some of that over to the Portuguese ones!
> 
> 99% of the guys here are as thick as two short planks and as obstinate as mules!


Come and try HMRC in the UK.
Late filing by even a day for your annual Tax return could mean a £1000 fine plus interest. 
Tax demands are typically 14 days to pay.

You want a response from them on a matter important to you............77 days delay.

And to think our taxes pay their salaries and inflation safe pensions.

I would sack the lot of them and start again.

Rant over.

Rob


----------



## PPashley

canoeman said:


> ... there are exceptions as for example Classic cars or for car produced prior to CoC in which case documents can be obtained from owners clubs, but I don't think these are options available to you, unless car is pre 96 or a classic


Canoeman... Just reading this older post. 

I am looking at a very similar issue. 

I am looking to import into Portugal my USA-spec Porsche, which I imported to the UK several years ago. 

One difference is that my car is a 1995. 

Does this give me some wiggle room on the European certificate of conformity / or can I import as a classic (I think it's too young).

Appreciate the input. :yo:

Regards

Phil


----------



## travelling-man

Phil

It't not old enough to qualify as a classic but you should be able to get a cert of conformity from Porsche.


----------



## canoeman

Don't think so waters a bit muddied as it's now a UK Registered car??

If you import as a Classic as opposed to a standard car
Then
Vehicles from the USA or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle *is less than 30 years old*
Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA)
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial)
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas)

Unless you wish to import another vehicle tax free it might just be easier to treat this as a standard tax free import
Robc did the same as you so might be able to help


----------



## robc

As canoe states, I imported my Porsche from the UK, on UK plates, via matriculation into Portugal. The car was originally a california car so in many respects is very similar to your situation, except that it is a 2005 model. 

As far as the age of the car goes if it is less than 30 years old but older than 5 years old then it will be considered "main stream".

Process to matriculate is exactly the same as a European COC enabled vehicle, the only difference being that you get a TUV Rhineland Form completed by yourself and submitted to TUV Germany who will confirm all the data you supply. This in effect becomes the COC for importation purposes.
When the car goes for the testing then the emissions will be checked (these along with the age of the vehicle will be noted, quite why as it will be
treated as new for the purposes of Road Tax is beyond me).

You may be required to confirm a few things like engine and frame numbers so it is worth getting friendly with your local Porsche dealer as they can be very helpful........mine were when it all got a bit silly over the engine number.

Helpful hints.........make sure the vehicle is standard in all respects, they are particularly keen on the correct size wheels and tyres, I had to swop mine from 21" wheels to 18" wheels to meet the original specification, this was done in the UK as wheels over here are eye-wateringly expensive for Porsches.

Hope that helps..............let me know if I can assist further

Rob


----------



## PPashley

Thanks for the info all!

I honestly thought I would be alone in trying to import a UK registered US car via this complex process. 

Rob - I'll PM you with a few more questions if that's ok. 

Thx


----------



## robc

PPashley said:


> Thanks for the info all!
> 
> I honestly thought I would be alone in trying to import a UK registered US car via this complex process.
> 
> Rob - I'll PM you with a few more questions if that's ok.
> 
> Thx


Got your PM................I will need a little time to sit and reply and I will be back in touch in the next day or so, Happy to Help

Rob


----------



## PPashley

Much appreciated!!


----------



## anapedrosa

siobhanwf said:


> Contact Name:
> Marta
> 
> Phone Number:
> 262836640 or 919763759
> 
> e-mail:
> [email protected]


Siobhan - is this the contact information for the lady in Caldas that can help with importing the car? We are heading over in Oct, our possessions should arrive Nov. I am hoping to manage the car myself, but like the idea of having a contact if I need to hire help.

Thanks,
Ana


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> Siobhan - .....................................................but like the idea of having a contact if I need to hire help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ana


Hi Ana

None of my business except that I have put two cars through matriculation and I would suggest that for the additional cost I would not bother myself and I would get an agent to do it.

After all you only get 1 chance with it. 

Just my opinion

Rob


----------



## anapedrosa

Hi Rob, 
What do you mean, 'only get 1 chance'?


----------



## canoeman

You can only import 1 car per person, providing you start the process within 6 months of leaving your country of origin there is no official end date but if you can't supply what Customs perceive to be the correct paperwork and your application is refused your only recourse is to appeal to Lisbon


----------



## anapedrosa

Ah ok, well I think I will give it a try, but if I get stuck I will certainly seek help.


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> Hi Rob,
> What do you mean, 'only get 1 chance'?


I have got the distinct impression when dealing with Alfandega and IMTT that if there is a problem then they are going to be as pedantic as possible.................call it job protection, whatever it makes life very difficult. 

For example. On my DAV form for the Porsche, which is dated and valid for 60 days, the CO2 emissions were wrongly transcribed by Customs so the first one read 335 g/km and the second one read 820 g/km.

So this meant that when getting the "log book" issued from the Conservatoria there is a row of XXXX´s where the CO2 reading should be, which in turn makes if difficult to get Financas to issue a road tax request .........................so why not just go back and get a new DAV, simple enough!!!!

Sadly not, Customs will only issue a new DAV if you get a new homologation from Germany and start the matriculation process all over again..........problem is another department, within Customs will not allow that as you have had the car in the country for longer than the 60 days "window" from your registration of residency in which to start importation. 

So, to correct an administration fault you have to run the risk or restarting the process all over again and having the application rejected.

So it is vital that it is right first time. 

HTH

Rob


----------



## anapedrosa

That is a worry. Well I arrive 1 month earlier than the car, so I will start checking the paper work before the car arrives, that should give me the time to see whether I will have challenges.
Hmm, out of curiosity - what should I expect an approximate fee for an agent to help - that will certainly have an impact on my decision.


----------



## canoeman

My experience is very much dependent on office my IMTT isn't the most helpful but not that bad and Customs extremely helpful etc but regardless of being helpful everything must be correct i's dotted and t's crossed


----------



## anapedrosa

Thank you both for your advice - I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> Thank you both for your advice - I'll let you know how it goes.


I think the going rate for an agent is about €300 + IVA and as I was faced with simply eye watering amounts of Tax if I got it wrong, it was for me, a no brainer.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man

anapedrosa said:


> That is a worry. Well I arrive 1 month earlier than the car, so I will start checking the paper work before the car arrives, that should give me the time to see whether I will have challenges.
> Hmm, out of curiosity - what should I expect an approximate fee for an agent to help - that will certainly have an impact on my decision.


If the car hasn't left yet, I suggest you cross check things like engine & VIN numbers on all documents before you wave it goodbye.

All it takes is one digit on one document wrong & you'll have no end of problems.

In my own case, the original registration document had the wrong VIN number on it.... (Typical bloody Africa!) but luckily I realised in time & was able to have the registration document reissued & get a letter from the traffic dept saying it was their error & that despite the date on the new registration document, I'd actually owned the car for 10 years or so.


----------



## anapedrosa

Thanks Rob - good to know.


----------



## anapedrosa

Thanks T-M, I just cross checked all the numbers, everything is consistent. Good thing because I already have everything in at the consulate for translation and notarization.


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Got your PM................I will need a little time to sit and reply and I will be back in touch in the next day or so, Happy to Help
> 
> Rob




This is what Expatforum is all about


----------



## PPashley

robc said:


> Process ...(for a US car)... to matriculate is exactly the same as a European COC enabled vehicle, the only difference being that you get a TUV Rhineland Form completed by yourself and submitted to TUV Germany who will confirm all the data you supply. This in effect becomes the COC for importation purposes.


Rob - I have been looking online at TUV.com, do you know which form you completed? - was there a reference number?

Great information btw!!.

Regards

Phil


----------



## robc

PPashley said:


> Rob - I have been looking online at TUV.com, do you know which form you completed? - was there a reference number?
> 
> Great information btw!!.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


TUV Rheinland

Questionario Turismo Frageboden PKW

Completed in Portuguese and the cost was €254.61

Hope that helps

Rob


----------



## PPashley

Rob

TUV Portugal confirmed exactly what you said and sent me the form. 

This is still a long way off for me but this detail is excellent. 

Thanks again. 

Phil


----------



## robc

PPashley said:


> Rob
> 
> TUV Portugal confirmed exactly what you said and sent me the form.
> 
> This is still a long way off for me but this detail is excellent.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Phil


Phil you are very welcome.
If you need anything else then let me know, PM may be quicker.

Rob


----------



## Verinia

robc said:


> I have got the distinct impression when dealing with Alfandega and IMTT that if there is a problem then they are going to be as pedantic as possible.................call it job protection, whatever it makes life very difficult.
> 
> For example. On my DAV form for the Porsche, which is dated and valid for 60 days, the CO2 emissions were wrongly transcribed by Customs so the first one read 335 g/km and the second one read 820 g/km.
> 
> So this meant that when getting the "log book" issued from the Conservatoria there is a row of XXXX´s where the CO2 reading should be, which in turn makes if difficult to get Financas to issue a road tax request .........................so why not just go back and get a new DAV, simple enough!!!!
> 
> Sadly not, Customs will only issue a new DAV if you get a new homologation from Germany and start the matriculation process all over again..........problem is another department, within Customs will not allow that as you have had the car in the country for longer than the 60 days "window" from your registration of residency in which to start importation.
> 
> So, to correct an administration fault you have to run the risk or restarting the process all over again and having the application rejected.
> 
> So it is vital that it is right first time.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rob




Funny, that's exactly what happened to me. My registration document ( which took me ages to get) has a blank space for the emissions and I spent two days going back and forward from IMTT to financas. However it was on the DAV form and rather than battle it out with Loule financas I went to Faro. They were going to fine me for not paying my tax...which I had been trying to pay for months due to their admin error. ( They "forgave" me as I hadn't had any previous fines for five years!) I am now fully legal. You can get through, but I deeply suspect a concerted effort in the Algarve to stop you in order to get you to pay tax or use an agent. Not sure what to do about the lack of emissions on the log book....don't think I can take any more lol


----------



## robc

Verinia said:


> Not sure what to do about the lack of emissions on the log book..................


Well when I went and talked with Financas as I had to go to the office to pay the "road tax", I spoke/flirted outrageously with the lady there who said that although not policy as the form should be right in every respect, once you have taxed the car then no-one will worry. The only downside is that I now keep bumping inot her in the local pingo .................tricky is a word that springs to mind !!!!

Rob


----------



## oronero

robc said:


> Well when I went and talked with Financas as I had to go to the office to pay the "road tax", I spoke/flirted outrageously with the lady there ... The only downside is that I now keep bumping inot her in the local pingo .................tricky is a word that springs to mind !!!!
> 
> Rob


Rob, you imagine that you are bumping into her, however perhaps she is stalking you!


----------



## robc

oronero said:


> Rob, you imagine that you are bumping into her, however perhaps she is stalking you!


Yikes........Do you think so!!!!


----------



## anapedrosa

No ego issues here eh boys?


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> No ego issues here eh boys?


No certainly not, but a figure worth remembering is 50%.
That was the estimated figure released by the crime statistics unit, of the number of households that suffer with domestic violence in Portugal. 

Violence begins at home - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition

Help Stop Domestic Abuse: Portugal's Facts and Laws

So, as a man I have found that if you treat a woman, likely to be a complete stranger, with kindness and sensitivity here in Portugal you will be amazed at the response you get.

Not surprising really in a male dominated society I guess.

Rob


----------



## anapedrosa

I was teasing - but I do appreciate the value of treating people kindly.


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> I was teasing - but I do appreciate the value of treating people kindly.


Ana I know you were teasing......:hug:.....

.....It is so easy to be nice to people and get more benefit from them and I think it it easier than being rude or difficult.

Rob


----------



## dstump

I thought I’d reuse this thread rather than start another. I know most of the questions in car importation threads relate to bringing in UK RHD cars, however, I see some posts relating to shipping cars from Canada, so my question and any responses ‘should’ be similar to the Canada experience, but need to get clarification, because of time lines. 

Considering the high price of cars in Portugal it raised the question of whether it would be more cost effective to bring in our car from Dubai. At the moment we have a Mitsubushi 4x4, which may not confirm to EU specs, but would need to investigate further based on advice from the forum. 

I read that if we own a car for twelve months prior to moving and have proof of residence outside of Portugal, we can bring the car in as a personal possession and not be liable for import duties. Yes?

We are UK citizens, although have lived in Dubai for the past ten years, we plan to retire to Portugal next year and so have the opportunity to invest in a new car over here, because they are ‘significantly’ cheaper, we can keep it for the next twelve months then ship it with the rest of our belongings. 

I assume going for a European make would be easier for the CoC and more acceptable than bringing in a Japanese or Asian make (Mitsubishi, Toyota, Hyundai, etc.)?

If I have read the thread correctly, it would be a case of pulling together the relevant paperwork: CoC, proof of residency, etc. Ship the car and then instigate the matriculation process within six months of becoming a resident. Although not sure what registration plates are needed to be on the car during the six months of qualifying for residency? 

Any guidance or obvious flaws in my assumption?


----------



## robc

Hi there

I have answered below in red as best I can although I would encourage you to talk with a matriculation agent who resides close to the geographical area where you intend to retire to as there seem to be slight variations area to area 


dstump said:


> I thought I’d reuse this thread rather than start another. I know most of the questions in car importation threads relate to bringing in UK RHD cars, however, I see some posts relating to shipping cars from Canada, so my question and any responses ‘should’ be similar to the Canada experience, but need to get clarification, because of time lines.
> 
> Considering the high price of cars in Portugal it raised the question of whether it would be more cost effective to bring in our car from Dubai. At the moment we have a Mitsubushi 4x4, which may not confirm to EU specs, but would need to investigate further based on advice from the forum. You do not state where the car originated from but assuming you can get information from the manufacturer, which inevitably you will if it is a non european specification then it should not matter.
> 
> I read that if we own a car for twelve months prior to moving and have proof of residence outside of Portugal, we can bring the car in as a personal possession and not be liable for import duties. Yes?This is correct but you must make sure that the paperwork all matches for you and the car, addresses and dates etc, Plus it is one car per person and the car must be owned documentation wise by that person for the requisite period of 12 months, and have paperwork to show it.
> 
> We are UK citizens, although have lived in Dubai for the past ten years, we plan to retire to Portugal next year and so have the opportunity to invest in a new car over here, because they are ‘significantly’ cheaper, we can keep it for the next twelve months then ship it with the rest of our belongings. So maybe buy one from there or maybe Germany which would have the benefit of a CoC which saves a heap of hassle.......I know as I imported my Porsche which was a californian specification and it was a real PITA !!
> 
> I assume going for a European make would be easier for the CoC and more acceptable than bringing in a Japanese or Asian make (Mitsubishi, Toyota, Hyundai, etc.)?Questionable as it hangs on the original intended market iirc
> 
> If I have read the thread correctly, it would be a case of pulling together the relevant paperwork: CoC, proof of residency, etc. Ship the car and then instigate the matriculation process within six months of becoming a resident. Although not sure what registration plates are needed to be on the car during the six months of qualifying for residency? Correct, the car would stay on original plates whilst in "process" and you would carry a Customs DAV form to prove it.
> 
> Any guidance or obvious flaws in my assumption?


----------



## canoeman

The CoC issue is more to do with an *acceptable document* that identifies car & its components i.e. manufacturers original equipment, then once here then certain things might need changing an obvious example UK headlights, fog lights to comply with LHD, or to pass the MOT, the ideal being a CoC because it is a EU document, the car doesn't have to be rebuilt to EU specs 

Your UK Citizenship doesn't make any difference except in that you have no issue with entering or moving to Portugal, re cars the same exact rules apply whether you move from a EU country or any other country, residency, ownership etc. 

Any manufacturer from any country who sells a model in EU requires a CoC for that model, if you can buy say the identical model in Dubai? then a CoC should be easier to get

Shipping car should be part of your household effects, free of duty importation only relates to 1 total shipment that might comprise more than 1 element but everything is on 1 document


----------



## dstump

I understand that annual road tax is now based on a composite of: car value, engine size and CO2 emissions. Is there a way I can calculate how much various cars would cost to tax each year? So that I know what cars to avoid buying.


----------



## travelling-man

C/M or Siobhan will probably be able to provide a link but as a rule of thumb, the bigger the engine, the higher the tax and as an example, I bought a classic Jeep in a few years ago that has the 5.9 litre V8 petrol engine and the road tax was around €773 per year. (It was the 2nd highest or highest car category).

I'm glad to say I've since got it registered as a car of historical interest to Portugal and it's now exempt of road tax.


----------



## canoeman

This is IUC calculator for 2014 he updates each year Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2014 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação

The important thing to remember is whatever the car you buy the road taxed is calculated from the year of matriculation in Portugal as if it's a new car not year it was manufactured or first registered in original country


----------



## dstump

Another quick question. How is car insurance calculated and what is insured, the car owner (as per UK) or the car? 

In Dubai the car is insured, not the owner and insurance is a percentage based on the value of the car. If this is the case in PT and we bring a car across with us, I'm assuming the insurer's calculation will be based on local market values, rather than the price we paid when we purchased it.


----------



## canoeman

In Portugal it's the car, value as per Portugal but it's part of calculation others being cover min legal requirement 3rd party, address, age, length of time driving etc, if you have no claims discount bring proof with some insurers will accept


----------



## travelling-man

The good news is that car insurance is very cheap when compared to UK prices. 

I think I pay €190 or so per year for my 4 litre Jeep Grand Cherokee and my old Jeep with the 5.9 litre V8 engine is just €39 per year........ however, that's very basic cover and doesn't even give me glass insurance so I might opt to change to a more expensive policy with better cover come renewal time.

I don't know if it's all policies but mine cover the car so in effect, it's any driver.


----------



## canoeman

Providing they have a valid D/L and check min age with insurer some insurers will only accept 21+


----------



## siobhanwf

I pay for a Skoda Yeti 2.0 Tdi €380 Fully comp includes drivers over 25 and glass cover and recovery

Our Skoda Roomster 1.4 tdi is €320 again includes over 25 and all the good stuff 



Both cars insured through IBEX


----------



## canoeman

do doubt also includes insurance cover across EU ours does


----------



## dstump

Sorry for this follow up question, but I need clarification on ISV. We are planning to ship over a car that we will have owned for 12+ months, can some one clarify whether we will be liable to pay ISV when we first register the car? Or is ISV the same a import duty? Which we should be exempt because of owning the car for 12+ months.

I ask this question because I see something very scary from the car maker's Portuguese web site, the model and spec of car we are planning to buy, which is a 2 litre run around, nothing special and definitely not a gas guzzler. 

The price list shows the basic price, (OK so far, as expected a little higher than the dealer here) the next line shows ISV, which is a whopping *68% !!!* of the basic cost of the car, the next line shows VAT of 23% of the combined basic and ISV prices. Gob-smacking numbers, in fact the combined ISV and VAT is 2,000 euros more expensive than the original basic price of the car and *2.75 times* more expensive than what we will pay for the very same model locally. 

What we don't want to do is ship our car, walk in to get it registered and get slapped with a bill for more than we paid for the car in the first place. 

Any clarity would be very much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman

If you meet criteria of correct ownership, have correct paperwork for car, can prove your residence in Dubai for preceding 12 months *and ship car as part of your personal possessions* then there is no Import Duty or ISV, you would just pay the standard fees for Customs paperwork, MOT (IPO), registration, number plates etc

Big jump in IUC from a 1750 to 2ltr it more than doubles


----------



## dstump

Thanks CM for the clarification. Phew! compared to the potential 15,000 euros of IVA the IUC is manageable.


----------



## dstump

Just when we thought we have all the bases covered... Just popped in to the local dealer to inquire about a CoC. It appears the car does come with a CoC but the bad news is that it is a Middle East CoC. I'm not too certain about the difference, because I'm certain there will be an EU CoC, (especially considering the car is actually manufactured in Europe) but the specs are clearly different. I thought the main ones being a beefier A/C and no fog lights, but a colleague mentions there could be an issue with catalytic converter, or more to the point, lack of one. 

If I'm reading the thread correctly, without an EU CoC we are pretty much dead in the water and back to square 'um'. 

But before we totally give up on this, is there any agent or even the aforementioned lady from Caldas, who could give us the definitive and/or an alternative avenue. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siobhanwf

have a look at this site and see if it is any use..... https://www.eurococ.eu/en?gclid=CIr78Pukhb0CFSQXwwodx0gAAw


----------



## canoeman

I think you're overthinking this the purpose of the CoC it's reguired firstly by Customs as part & parcel of paperwork no CoC or equivalent document and they won't proceed.

Secondly it's required to identify the vehicle and it's component parts, which is then verified at the IPO (MOT) plus car must comply with Portugals roadworthiness regulations like paired tyres, rear foglight etc if for example the CoC says car should have a catalytic converter and doesn't it'll fail or should have a petrol engine and has a diesel or GPL conversion it'll fail

Check with manufacturers on difference between CoC's but I don't believe that you would need a Catalytic Converter to comply only if it is stated in CoC, but you might well be able to order a EU spec car? which solves your problem


----------



## dstump

Firstly, 

Thanks Shiohan for the link. I have checked this one out and it will search CoCs for cars that have their first registration in EU countries only. Nothing outside. 

Thanks to CM for your quick response and you are probably correct I may well be getting a little paranoid. I'm obviously a little apprehensive about shipping a car all the way to PT to be greeted with the opening words from the nice customs official: "You can't bring that in here mate. Take it back." So bear with me whilst I read back what I think you have written. 

My assumption has been that to bring a 12+ month old car in to PT as a personal possession and avoid the IVA it is 'essential' to have an EU CoC. However, re-reading your last post my understanding is as follows; so long as I have documentation from the dealer/manufacturer that articulates all of the car's: specifications, serial numbers, engine numbers, place of manufacture, its build, components, accessories, extras, CO2 emissions, etc., are the very same as those of the car they inspect in the shipping container it is unlikely the customs man will say "You can't bring that in here mate. Take it back." 

Hence, it's the supporting documentation that is the crux NOT a dependency or insistence on an EU CoC? If this is the gist then my paranoia has subsided somewhat. 

My paranoia comes from posts that indicate PT customs are mainly familiar with EU CoC documentation, plus my car will be coming from a tax free location, so could generate questions for additional documentation. 

I think that addressing the PT MOT requirements should be manageable, yes? For example, things like fog lights, tyres, etc., can be fitted as and when. Although, would a lack of a catalytic converter cause an MOT failure or is it more to do with the level of CO2 emissions for the car? 

Last point, your suggestion of trying for a Euro spec car is a dead end over here the dealers are not interested.


----------



## canoeman

Car only has to be fitted with a Catalytic Converter if that's the spec of car.
Customs inspection of car is more likely to be cursory their more interested in the correct paperwork in total, IPO is where the detailed inspection happens

This is link for importation free of ISV for EU & any other country
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Isenção na tansferência de residência

This link for the major requirements of prior Residence & ownership
Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Isenção na tansferência de residência

This link for paperwork that must be submitted to Customs Note it states Certificate of compliance it does *not* specify EU CoC 
Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Isenção na tansferência de residência

I'm not saying you shouldn't double check but with the people I've physical helped then in 2 instances a CoC from their prior country non EU of Residence sufficed, 1 from UK brought in car manufactured a prior to CoC and a document from Owners Club sufficed


----------



## robc

dstump said:


> Firstly,
> 
> 
> My assumption has been that to bring a 12+ month old car in to PT as a personal possession and avoid the IVA it is 'essential' to have an EU CoC. However, re-reading your last post my understanding is as follows; so long as I have documentation from the dealer/manufacturer that articulates all of the car's: specifications, serial numbers, engine numbers, place of manufacture, its build, components, accessories, extras, CO2 emissions, etc., are the very same as those of the car they inspect in the shipping container it is unlikely the customs man will say "You can't bring that in here mate. Take it back."



OK so let me chuck in my experiences as well.

I successfully imported my Porsche into Portugal , paid no importation taxes, car was a US specification, no CoC, No UK IVA documentation.........nothing.

All relevent specifications provided by TUV Rhineland for €200.

All specifications checked when IPO test undertaken, never physically verified by Customs. 

My car sailed through, no issues, just a heap of paperwork so I suggest you take a "chill pill" you will be fine. Just make sure your papers all tally and are date appropriate. That is what they will check initially, the car comes later.

FYI 

My "Montante Do ISV was Calculated at €91.533,45" before exemption so don´t panic.

If you need any further them PM me

Rob


----------



## danx

robc said:


> OK so let me chuck in my experiences as well.
> 
> I successfully imported my Porsche into Portugal , paid no importation taxes, car was a US specification, no CoC, No UK IVA documentation.........nothing.
> 
> All relevent specifications provided by TUV Rhineland for €200.
> 
> All specifications checked when IPO test undertaken, never physically verified by Customs.
> 
> My car sailed through, no issues, just a heap of paperwork so I suggest you take a "chill pill" you will be fine. Just make sure your papers all tally and are date appropriate. That is what they will check initially, the car comes later.
> 
> FYI
> 
> My "Montante Do ISV was Calculated at €91.533,45" before exemption so don´t panic.
> 
> If you need any further them PM me
> 
> Rob


Robc, 

I just stumbled on this thread as I am looking to import a Porsche directly from the US when we move to Portugal this summer. I think that the car will be duty free as I have owned it for more than a year but am having trouble figuring out where to get the CoC from (Porsche North America will only provide ones for USA and Canada) and how I can find out what ongoing road taxes are going to be. Any help or guidance would be appreciated!

Seperately I am thinking about adding a 1984 Jeep CJ7 to the container. Anyone have an idea how I can find out what the import duty will be as we have owned it for less than 2 months?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## robc

Hi danx

welcome to the forum.
I am currently in the UK and away from my home computer which makes some of this a little tricky.

regarding the porsche, if it was not originally constructed for the European Market then you will not get a CoC for it, but all is not lost. Armed with a VIN you can get a set of TUV papers which you then complete and get signed off by TUV rhineland and IMTT here in Portugal and this will serve in lieu of a CoC.

This is a tricky process and not one I would suggest to go it alone on, I would suggest using a Matriculation Agent, there are lots about, just need to know or search the area you are intending to live in.

regards the Jeep, this can also be calculated by the matriculation Agent, there is also a simulator on the Financas website but my link is on my home computer.

Hope that helps, PM me if you need more help.

Rob


----------



## danx

Thanks for the quick reply Robc. I've now read the entirety of this thread and agree that I need the help of an agent. We intend to live in Cascais in case anyone has a contact or suggestion for an agent.

Incidentally my Porsche is also a 2005 California car. I was fearful that I'd have to leave it behind but you've given me new hope!


----------



## robc

Hi Dan

There is nothing to be fearful of, importation and matriculation is straightforward, just make sure that you have all the papers you need and all are in order.

lastly, make sure the vehicle is all original specification, my cayenne was originally supplied with 18" wheels and I knew about this so could source a set in the UK before leaving at a fraction of the cost and hassle in Portugal.

Use a vin decoder to get the spec of your vehicle or contact porsche.

Rob


----------



## dstump

Hi Dan,

You might want to shoot a quick mail to Soraia Costa of ACP. I'm importing our car from Dubai and was initially concerned about the matriculation process, but with great encouragement from RobC and others from the the forum decided to go for it. 

I was looking for an agent and sent out a couple of feelers. The nice lady from ACP contacted me with a wealth of really good information and a confirmation they (ACP as an organisation) will manage the matriculation process. As you can see Soraia is in the Esoril branch, which will be ideal for you if you are moving to Cascais.


Soraia Costa
Automóvel Club de Portugal
Delegação do Estoril
Av. de Nice, 68-A 2765-259 Estoril

Tel.: (+351) 21 466 5304
[email protected]
facebook.com/acp.pt


----------



## danx

Thanks dstump. I will contact ACP on Monday.

Dan


----------



## Desertdaisie

Hi Dstump
I'm very interested to see how you get on. I relocated to Portugal last year from 
Dubai, husband still works there. We sent all of our furniture and personal effects back by container and did have a mishap at customs. No, no way, not coming in. I had all of the paperwork including letters from embassy in AD. But I needed Residencia, which I could not get until resident 90 days. So theoretically you have to ship your goods to time it with getting Residencia! Which of course is impossible. If DH and I had left the uae at same time we would have had a house but no stuff and a huge customs bill DH has hopes to come back next year, and we thought that bringing our car would be impossible and would suck up the prices for a Portuguese car. So, will contact ACP, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## travelling-man

Desertdaisie said:


> Hi Dstump
> I'm very interested to see how you get on. I relocated to Portugal last year from
> Dubai, husband still works there. We sent all of our furniture and personal effects back by container and did have a mishap at customs. No, no way, not coming in. I had all of the paperwork including letters from embassy in AD. But I needed Residencia, which I could not get until resident 90 days. So theoretically you have to ship your goods to time it with getting Residencia! Which of course is impossible. If DH and I had left the uae at same time we would have had a house but no stuff and a huge customs bill DH has hopes to come back next year, and we thought that bringing our car would be impossible and would suck up the prices for a Portuguese car. So, will contact ACP, please let us know how you get on.


Whoever told you that had it wrong. 

I've forgotten the name of the proper form but it's a list of all your personal belongings that you're bringing into PT from outside the EU and it'll list things such as XX boxes of books, yy boxes of kitchen equipment etc etc and it needs to be issued & stamped by the PT embassy/high commission from the country you're coming from and if I remember correctly, it has to be issued before the belongings leave the country you're coming from.


----------



## grammymissy

Certificado De Bagagem.


----------



## travelling-man

grammymissy said:


> Certificado De Bagagem.


Thanks very much....... I was having a senior moment!


----------



## JMarco88

hi!
cars in Portugal can be very expensive, although insurance and road tax are relatively cheap .
has any one took a car to Portugal from the uk and actually registered it ?
if so how much you had to pay in taxes? 
I was thinking in starting to export cars to Portugal from here. I know that there is the issue of RHD cars to LHD conversion and things like that, but you can also buy LHD cars in the uk at the fraction of the price you would pay in Portugal.
If you have any tips of DOs and DONTs please fell free to share!
cheers 
Joe


----------



## siobhanwf

Joe before you post you might like to read through the thread and other posts on importing cars.

This subject has been covered in great details. 

The cost of importing cars into portugal from the UK has proved to be an expensive thing to do unless you are bringing it in as a personal import. In which case the car must have been in you possession and in your name for a definite period of time.
I suggest you look at the IMTT site to see what the possible costs are.
It is not just a matter of buying a car in the UK and bringing it to Portugal.


----------



## JMarco88

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## dstump

*Car Importation*



Desertdaisie said:


> Hi Dstump
> I'm very interested to see how you get on. I relocated to Portugal last year from
> Dubai, husband still works there. We sent all of our furniture and personal effects back by container and did have a mishap at customs. No, no way, not coming in. I had all of the paperwork including letters from embassy in AD. But I needed Residencia, which I could not get until resident 90 days. So theoretically you have to ship your goods to time it with getting Residencia! Which of course is impossible. If DH and I had left the uae at same time we would have had a house but no stuff and a huge customs bill DH has hopes to come back next year, and we thought that bringing our car would be impossible and would suck up the prices for a Portuguese car. So, will contact ACP, please let us know how you get on.


Hi Desertdaisie, 

Sorry to read about the mishap at customs, but as TM has mentioned whoever told you that it takes three months to obtain a residency to bring your house hold goods into the country is telling some ‘porkies’. 

You might want to refer to this helpful guide produced by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office. Hopefully it will help clarify the reference to three months. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Hints_and_Tips_on_living_in_Portugal_2013.pdf

Looking at your profile, your status is similar to ours, UK (EU) citizens coming from a non-EU country. As a EU citizen you can spend three months in PT without the need to register, but if you plan to stay longer you do need to register. 

However, you can obtain an “Atestado de Residencia” from the local parish office as soon as you arrive in the country. Add to this a NIF from the local Finances office, with the same address as shown on the “Atestado de Residencia” and Bingo! your importation company should be able to get your house hold goods released and delivered, (so long as you have provided all of the other relevant documents). 

The following is a summary of our experiences so far, although it meanders off from the original subject heading slightly, it might be of some help. If you plan to read on, you might want to grab a cuppa before starting.

The process and paperwork needed is split between Export and Import.

Our shippers (export) company required very little in reality. 
For our house hold goods

Copies of our passport and UAE Visa.
List of goods to be shipped on an insurance request form (with values).
For our car 

Export documents from Regional Transit Authority (RTA).
Export plates on the car.
Insurance request form with car details (with value) for shipping.
Importation company in PT
Our importation company sent us a comprehensive list of documents they required: who needs to attest what and where to get them. Each document from the consulate has standard wording and MUST be in Portuguese.

Documents from UAE – effectively the reference documents to land the goods.

Certificate of Baggage, “Certificate de Bagagem”, with the list of house hold goods enclosed, stamped and signed by the Portuguese Consulate (WITHOUT values). We included the car in the list. This is the same list of items we put in to the insurance form we gave to the shipping company.
Original Certificate of residence in Dubai, “Certificado de Residência” issued by the Portuguese Consulate. We included a copy of our passport and all of our previous UAE visas for the time we have lived here. However, in essence, this document must state the: from and to dates you have lived in UAE, and must prove you have been a resident for at least the past twelve months. 
Certificate of import for the car “Certificado para Importacão de Automóvel”, also issued by the Portuguese Consulate and the original auto registration documents
Documents to be obtained from Portugal – effectively the documents required to release the goods for delivery


Certificate of residence “Atestado de Residencia” obtained from the local parish office “Junta de Freguesia” where you will/are live/living, stating address and date you commenced to live in PT. 
NIF obtained from the local “Finances” with the same address as shown on the certificate of residence “Atestado de Residencia”.
Matriculation 
The advice is to pay for an agent to do the work for you; the consequences can be financially very painful if you don’t follow the process correctly. First and foremost you must have proof you have owned the vehicle for at least twelve months. Get in contact with an agent prior to moving and get a comprehensive list of documents they recommend. Start accumulating them before you leave UAE, because they will be difficult to get hold of once you have left. For example, proof of residency via utility bills, and/or bank statements, and/or telephone bills, with name and address on, invoice of car purchase, technical specification sheet, etc. 

I know I have wondered off the subject heading slightly, but thought it would be of value to provide a synopsis of our story so far. What I can counsel is to make sure you plan your move in good time, don’t leave things until the last minute. Also reassure yourself along the way by contacting ALL of the relevant key parties in PT, BY PHONE, as well as by email. I have to state that ‘everyone’ I have spoken to in the preparation to our move: the import agent, matriculation agent, lawyer and estate agent, have been: polite, responsive and have bent over backwards to be helpful. This seems to typify people in Portugal and one of the attractions for retiring to the place.

Last but not least, scoop together as much paperwork and evidence as you can or have been guided to do, before you leave, you can always throw it away, it is difficult to get hold of once you have left. 

To close out on the matriculation theme and to answer your request, I will keep this thread posted on the progress of the matriculation process.


----------



## rubytwo

dstump said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/309664/Hints_and_Tips_on_living_in_Portugal_2013.pdf


Completely off to pic but interesting how the article states everything is more expensive in Portugal. I was only recently reading another thread about how much lower the cost of living is...


----------



## RichardHenshall

rubytwo said:


> Completely off to pic but interesting how the article states everything is more expensive in Portugal. I was only recently reading another thread about how much lower the cost of living is...


Indeed. Despite allegedly being dated September 2015 the author thinks that €60 is equivalent to £55. At that exchange rate many things would seem expensive to a potential immigrant from the UK.


----------



## RodF

DSTUMP,

Very helpful post.

I'm trying to do the same at the moment; move from Dubai to the Algarve. Couple of questions if I may;

How did you get the Portuguese Embassy to give you the documents? Did you call them to make an appointment (I can't get them to answer the phone. Been trying for days) or did you just turn up on their doorstep?

What documents did they require for the car to give you the Certificado para Importacao de Automovel?

How long did they take to give you all the certificates / documents?

Thanks,

Rod Fraser.


----------



## SpiggyTopes

We moved from Dubai last year.

Our very first step was to get SantaFe Relo in Portugal onside for the list of requirements for importation of personal effects and vehicle and then to process it all for us, which they did very well. The car was complicated, but I think we are there now.

You can make an appointment on line for the Embassy, but I think we just turned up at 09.00.

If you have a problem, be very polite but persistent and you will eventually get to see the Consul who is absolutely charming and helpful.


----------



## RodF

SpiggyTopes,

Thanks for the info. Nice to see we're not alone in making the pilgrimage to Portugal.

Can you remember how long it took them to give you the paperwork needed, or did they do it while you waited?


----------



## SpiggyTopes

Once you have a personal email address of someone at the embassy they will prepare the paperwork in a week or so. Making that first contact is the problem... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## RodF

You wouldn't still have the e-mail address of the person that you were dealing with would you?


----------



## lostglen

This has been a most helpful thread, thank you all for your contributions.

I'm looking to ship my Porsche from Dubai to Porto in March of this year. If anyone can recommend a good shipping company and/or a clearance agent/matriculation agent in the Porto area, I would be so, so grateful.

Have contacted Soraia at ACP also.

(Moving quite quickly cos I lost my job in Dubai, and am very reluctant to sell my car)

Thank you all


----------



## travelling-man

Been a while since I last posted this so it might help if I do so again.

Each adult new immigrant is allowed to import one motor vehicle free of import tax IF (note the big IF) the vehicle meets the required criteria which is: 

The vehicle must have been registered to the importer for at least 12 months previously (in the country it's coming from), the importer must provide a Certificate of Conformity or if the vehicle was manufactured pre CoC they will accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec of the vehicle.

The vehicle must be standard or any changes to the vehicle must be listed on a letter from a main dealer or manufacturer listing all changes from standard stating & that all said changes from standard are acceptable replacements.

The matriculation process must be started within 6 months of the applicant getting his/her Residencia. Whilst you can do the matriculation process yourself, it's much easier if you have a local agent do it for you & current (at time of writing (August 2016)) cost is usually about €400 plus the one off matriculation inspection of about €125 + annual road tax.

Road tax is calculated on engine size & emissions and priced as a new car on the date of matriculation not on year of manufacture. If you do go the tax free import route, you are not allowed to sell the car for 5 years unless you repay the tax you've avoided on a pro rata basis ie 20% per year.

If you pay the import tax it's calculated on age of vehicle, engine size & emissions not on value & is often VERY expensive, especially for cars with large engines/high emissions & some cars can cost in excess of €20k. 

You're allowed to keep a foreign registered car in Portugal for 180 days maximum before you either matriculate it or remove it back to the country it came from for a further 180 days.

If you have a foreign registered car in Portugal, it must be taxed, tested & insured in it’s country of registration all the time it’s in Portugal & if the GNR catch you with an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance, they can & often do, permanently confiscate the vehicle which they will then sell or destroy. 

Importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal
Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.
Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas). 
Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars 
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate
Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:
Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA) 
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP AKA a classic car passport.
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation. They will accept an ordinary workshop manual or ecopy of such.
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle which also goes in the FIVA classic car passport
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver from the country of import.
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial) 
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas) which is issued on arrival 
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is more than 30 years old. This means headlights, running lights & indicators etc might need to be changed.
Vehicles over 30 years old may be classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and might not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations such as catalytic converters etc. 
As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle. 
Import duty
A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:
The vehicle is for private use only.
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least 12 months previously.
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details (fiscal number).
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate. The consulate may charge you for this but if you use an agent to do the matriculation this document may sometimes not be required. 
The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese).
Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos (Head Office)
At: Rua Duque de Saldanha 308, 4300-094 Porto
Tel: 225 377 699 / 225 362 128
If coming from/importing your classic or non classic vehicle from a non EU country, you need to list it on the certificate of baggage (in the name of the registered owner) that you must obtain from the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission in the country you’re coming from BEFORE you leave & to do that, you will need:
Registration document of the vehicle (that shows the car has been registered in your name for at least 12 months)
Export Clearance Certificate
Employment letter or letter from bookkeeper stating you were employed
Signed declaration stating that you are going to Portugal for good.
Drivers licence
Passport that shows your residence permit in the country you’re coming from.
Online calculator for both import & annual road tax here: IUC - Imposto Único de Circulação 2017
NOTE: Classic vehicles can sometimes be exempt from the annual road tax fee if you can get it registered as a car of historical interest to Portugal & to do that, you need to join & remain a member of ACP & ACP/ Classicos who will inspect the vehicle & then issue an annual certificate that you then present to the fiscal office every year. 
This however does only allow limited mileage but the upside is it also allows for very inexpensive insurance. I only pay in the region of €36 per year for a classic car with a 5.9 litre engine.


----------



## okemoski2

How does it work if I want to import a car from the USA?


----------



## travelling-man

okemoski2 said:


> How does it work if I want to import a car from the USA?


The same rules apply


----------

